# Rückkehr zu xlx/aconti/erow



## Aka-Aka (7 April 2005)

http://www.jaginforum.de/showthread.php?threadid=40952

ein altes Haus kehrt zurück...
Naja, das wird hier sicher nicht allzu viele interessieren. Aber macht nichts, ist ja off topic.
wer kennt hier schon partnerpages oder den Unternehmensberater S*L* aus Küssnacht am Rigi
lol


----------



## Anonymous (7 April 2005)

So off-topic ist das alles gar nicht, denn das "alte Haus" hat viele Leichen im Keller!

2002 z.B. war es H.d.V., der nach seinem Ausscheiden bei Aconti, u.A. den kürzlich recht prominent gewordenen "the Killah" J.A. und seinen Partner R.C. angeworben hat, um den deutschen Traffic-Markt fast leer zu kaufen.

Gemeinsam wurde im ganz grossen Stil, ein Autodialer des Herrn Robert K. beworben und bereits damals, als noch keiner sich dem Thema Autodialer richtig angenommen hat, sind monatlich hohe sechsstellige Summen an die Beteiligten geflossen.

Manche Stimmen behaupten sogar, dass erst deswegen alle Dämme zum Brechen gebracht worden sind und viele "Marktteilnehmer", die vorher zögerten, sich danach an die neuen Bedingungen angepasst haben und auch Kunde des Herrn K wurden.

Soviel zum schwelgen in "alten Zeiten" und gegenseitiges exessives "Liebhaben" auf dem Jaginboard.


----------



## Aka-Aka (7 April 2005)

Komme in Frieden schrieb:
			
		

> ...


(I) cum in peace? Nee, das bist Du jetzt aber nicht, oder???


----------



## Aka-Aka (8 April 2005)

@"Komme in Frieden" (bist du nun cum-in-peace?)
Meinst Du mit RC tatsächlich den, der mit einem gewissen Aar*M* Probleme hatte?


> IMHO, R*C* has no fucking clue how to run an affiliate program. From the very beginning T* and myself tried to get him to put the right tools in place. I contacted other respected industry people and put them in touch with R*[C*] so that they could assist as well. This went on from the launch of ***Cash until August of last year. During that time the *** site was by far the biggest chunk of income from the 40+ sites in the program. It appears to me that the profits from the *** site were used to offset the losses of the other *** sites.
> (...)
> All you had to do was be an honest business man R*. Apparently that was a bit too much to ask of you though.


Das war (erst!) 2004, nicht wahr?
Haben denn diese Streitereien aus Amiland tatsächlich was mit Deutschland zu tun?


----------



## Anonymous (9 April 2005)

Aa...ist nur einer von sehr vielen Personen, die gerne mal mit R.C. 3 Runden im Ring stehen würden. J.A. und R.C. waren jahrelang engste Partner und haben gemeinsam Traffic verschoben. Beide haben auch das "Porn is bad" Board und ein später recht unrühmliches Webmasterprogramm gegründet. Die gemeinsamen Autodialer Umsätze mit H.d.V. sollen jedoch so unglaublich gross gewesen sein, dass anscheinend beide die Nerven verloren haben und sich anschliessend im Streit trennten. Die genauen Umstände kenne ich aber auch nicht.


----------



## Anonymous (9 April 2005)

Ich weiß da ja auch nur, was google mich rekonstruieren lässt...
...und hoffe, dass da den Wahrheitsfinder-Profis noch mehr zu Ohren und vor Augen kommt...
(wundern tut mich übrigens die Unwissenheit über die Hintergründe des Falles, die in den einschlägigen Foren an den Tag gelegt wird... zumindest in den öffentlichen Forenteilen... Aber richtig wundern tut's mich auch wieder nicht, wenn man sieht, wie desinteressiert selbst große webmaster an den Hintergründen ihres "Biz" sind - und wie wenig manche Leute heute von Dingen wissen (wollen), die erst zwei, drei Jahre her sind... Manche Dialertrader und Trafficsyndikate sind da scheinbar komplett in der Amnesie ihrer Betreiber verschüttet... Man kann (im Großen) nur hoffen, dass Amnesie nicht Amnestie bedingt - und vielleicht ist auch die Hoffnung nicht unbegründet, dass einige "Kleine" ihre noch vorhandenen Erinnerungsspuren in eine kleine mail nach Osnabrück packen. Wäre vielleicht dann am Rande der Gürtellinie - aber waren Autodialer vielleicht fair?)

@komme in frieden: wie wärs mit 'ner mail nach Osnabrück? Ich mein, es ist ja nicht einmal bekannt, inwieweit die überhaupt von den ganzen alten Kamellen wissen - ob sie's dann verwenden wollen oder können, ist ja wieder eine andere Frage. Und Du scheinst doch immerhin eine grobe Ahnung zu haben, was da lief und was davon ok war oder nicht...


----------



## Reducal (9 April 2005)

interessierter Jüngling schrieb:
			
		

> (wundern tut mich übrigens die Unwissenheit über die Hintergründe des Falles, die in den einschlägigen Foren an den Tag gelegt wird...


Laufende Ermittlungen können/dürfen nicht öffentlich diskutiert werden. Die veröffentlichten Informationen stammen direkt oder mit Gutheiß von der sachbearbeitenden StA - alle anderen "Nebengeräusche" tragen keinen offiziellen Charakter und sind evtl. nur Spekulationen. Wenn im Spekualtionsmodus dann vieles nicht zur Sprache kommt, dann heißt das nicht, dass es offiziell nicht doch schon bekannt ist.



			
				interessierter Jüngling schrieb:
			
		

> ... dass einige "Kleine" ihre noch vorhandenen Erinnerungsspuren in eine kleine mail nach Osnabrück packen
> ... wie wärs mit 'ner mail nach Osnabrück?


 :dafuer:


----------



## Anonymous (9 April 2005)

Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> interessierter Jüngling schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> > wundern tut mich übrigens die Unwissenheit über die Hintergründe des Falles, die in den einschlägigen Foren an den Tag gelegt wird...


Gemeint waren z.B. jagin & dc, nicht dieses Forum hier.


----------



## Aka-Aka (9 April 2005)

@Jüngling: Der Oberstaatsanwalt, der den Fall "Liquid Inc." bearbeitet, scheint eine andere Nummer zu sein als manch andere... Vielleicht wird sein Name mal für einige, die sich zu Recht in Sicherheit fühl(t)en, wie ein Donnerhall klingen...
...wenn er über sie kommt wie Thor, mit Donnerhammer, Machtgürtel und Eisenhandschuhen...

Ich kleiner Chaostheoretiker wundere mich nur hierüber:


> ...wegen Dialer-Einwahlen in den Jahren 2002 und 2003 bearbeitet...
> ...bis zur Abschaltung der Rufnummern im August 2003 manipulierte Einwahlen mittels teilweise selbst löschenden Dialern...


und


> Die Verdächtigen sollen *von Anfang 2002 bis August 2003 tätig gewesen sein*. Der 25-jährige Paderborner wurde zunächst wieder aus der Haft entlassen. Dort sitzt noch sein mutmaßlicher Komplize (33) aus Meerbusch. Gegen den Düsseldorfer (29) besteht Haftbefehl. Er ist jedoch in Lettland und versucht, seine Auslieferung zu verhindern.


Aber die Gründe meiner Verwunderung werde ich hier nicht erörtern. Wie gesagt: Ich vertraue den Ermittlern...
möge die Macht mit ihnen sein 

P.S.: War damals eigentlich die QSC AG noch im Mehrwertenummerngeschäft?
http://www.teletarif.de/forum/a-telekom/393-1.html
ich mein ja nur, weil QSC damals noch Partner der bel-call aus Gibraltar war
Bel-Call wiederum:
http://www.doxdesk.com/parasite/OnlineDialer.html


> OnlineDialer/MaConnect: filename MaConnect.dll; object name ‘Loader class’; signed by ‘AGUILA ESTATES SL’; typically downloaded from online-dia***.com.
> 
> OnlineDialer/eConnect: filename eConnect.dll; object name ‘eConn class’; signed by ‘liberECO payment solutions GmbH & Co. KG’; typically downloaded from liberec*.net.
> 
> ...


Oder war das schon damals in-telegence?
Die Firma, der die Flensburger Geschäfte mit der "Crosskirk SL" untersagen ließ? (und die auch Partner der bel-call war, naja, das waren aber auch at&t, die aus dem Australien bekannte "concert", mci und einige weitere große Namen)
http://www.dialerschutz.de/aktuelles.php?action=output&id=41 (August 2003)


> Crosskirk war in der Vergangenheit mehrfach wegen so genannter Auto-Dialer aufgefallen. Inzwischen ermittelt die Staatsanwaltschaft Hamburg gegen das Unternehmen.


 (tut sie das noch?)

Wenn ich mir dann diesen Gastbeitrag noch einmal durchlese:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=100534#100534
hmm

bel-call war auch im Juni 2002, den Inhalt dieses Beitrags  aus dem Telegraaf kann ich auch ohne niederländische Sprachkenntnisse übersetzen:
_Bedrog met automatisch bellende software ontdekt (...)
Het programma Webdialer, dat onder verschillende namen door het bedrijf Bel-Call verspreid wordt, nestelt zich diep in de computer, meestal zonder dat de gebruiker daar erg in heeft. Vaak wordt wel gevraagd of de software geïnstalleerd moet worden, maar voor de gebruiker is het ronduit onduidelijk wát het programma nou precies doet._


----------



## Anonymous (9 April 2005)

Aka-Aka schrieb:
			
		

> > Crosskirk war in der Vergangenheit mehrfach wegen so genannter Auto-Dialer aufgefallen. Inzwischen ermittelt die Staatsanwaltschaft Hamburg gegen das Unternehmen.
> 
> 
> (tut sie das noch?)


Nein! Die damaligen Ermittlungen kamen wegen der Verquickung des J. Kun. bzw. eines Hamburgers mit polnisch klingenden Namen, der für ihn arbeitete (D. J.) über dessen Projekt Topjoy (z. B. Gartis.....d*), bei dem Crossis eingesetzt wurden, zu Stande. Damals (2002/2003) gab es in HH noch keine Abt. der StA, die sich für die Verfolgung von Computerdelikten eingesetzt hatte. Aus dem Defizit entstand Ende 2003 jedoch die Installation von Schwerpunktstaatsanwälten bei der Abt. Wirtschaft, von denen z. B. die Verfolgung in Sachen HAS ausging.


----------



## Aka-Aka (9 April 2005)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Nein! Die damaligen Ermittlungen kamen wegen der Verquickung des J. Kun. bzw. eines Hamburgers mit polnisch klingenden Namen, der für ihn arbeitete (D. J.) über dessen Projekt Topjoy (z. B. Gartis....l.d*), bei dem Crossis eingesetzt wurden, zu Stande. (...) Aus dem Defizit entstand Ende 2003 jedoch die Installation von Schwerpunktstaatsanwälten ... von denen z. B. die Verfolgung in Sachen HAS ausging.


 Und die Akten und Ermittlungen hat man weggeworfen, stimmt's? 
:evil:
...und ermittelt gegen HAS, als habe es kein Gestern gegeben...
Das darf doch nicht wahr sein...
[sarkasmus]Was haben eigentlich EB, JA und die Leute von "Liquid Inc." falsch gemacht, dass man die nicht auch laufen lässt? [/sarkasmus]


----------



## Anonymous (9 April 2005)

vielleicht auch für die Mitleser:
"Die Werbung für Autodialer, z.B. auf der T-Online-Startseite im Sommer 2002 wurde von dem Firmenverbund (...) (JK) (...) realisiert"

Also noch einmal: Was soll Liquid Inc. gemacht haben, dass in seiner Wirkung auf die Endkunden qualitativ und quantitativ anders gewesen wäre als Autodialerlink auf hoch frequentierten Portalen gelinkt zu haben?
Und wo hat man jemals von Ermittlungen wegen solcher links gehört?
Und zwar fand das alles im gleichen Zeitraum statt, siehe z.B.
http://www.onlinekosten.de/news/artikel/11458

Der Zeitraum der Vergehen war identisch und kann also nicht als Erklärung ausreichend sein, dass daraus einmal (liquid inc) ein Riesenfall wird und einmal nicht (crosskirk & friends).

Das wäre in meinen Augen eine Frage, die unbedingt auch mal von Seiten der Medien an die Ermittlungsbehörden dieses Landes gestellt werden sollte!!!


----------



## Aka-Aka (9 April 2005)

und wann, wenn nicht jetzt?


----------



## Reducal (9 April 2005)

Akanymous schrieb:
			
		

> Das wäre in meinen Augen eine Frage, die unbedingt auch mal von Seiten der Medien an die Ermittlungsbehörden dieses Landes gestellt werden sollte!!!


Richtige Fragen, sicher zur richtigen Zeit - aber an wen? Böhmische Dörfer überall und haste nicht gesehen, ist Schwamm drüber Blues!


----------



## Aka-Aka (13 April 2005)

@ "komme in frieden" Der Herr HdV fordert eine neue Aufbruchstimmung...


> Zumindest muss eine neue Aufbruchstimmung her weil ... der Markt ist nicht tot, son-
> dern nur "vorsichtig" geworden !
> H*



http://www.j****forum.de/showthread.php?threadid=40950]"ganz vorsichtig geworden" 

Wäre ich etwas unvorsichtiger, hätte ich diesen thread hier heute an geeigneter Stelle erwähnt, aber ich hab's vergessen. Naja, die message wird schon ankommen,...


----------



## Smigel (14 April 2005)

Ich vermute mal ganz start das bei den Liquiden  das Finanzamt ein grosses Ineteresse an der Sache hatte. Bei CK und deren Ablegern ist das ganze vielleicht von der Seite wahrscheinlich etwas besser konstruiert.


----------



## Reducal (14 April 2005)

Smigel schrieb:
			
		

> Finanzamt ein grosses Interesse.


Bei den FÄ hat man mEn Probleme, die Geldflüsse überhaupt zu erfassen, geschweige denn deren Herkunft zu analysieren. Das betrifft mEn insbesondere Kontobewegungen über das Ausland, wo die Umsätze dann wieder bar in Koffern eingeschleppt werden. Gerade die windigsten Anbieter (weil Du den Begriff "Liquiden" erwähnst) haben keine Ausschüttung der Anbietervergütung auf deutsche Konten. Generell sind die FA schon an Informationen oder auch Anzeigen mit einem standhaften Sachverhalt interessiert und sind sogar verpflichtet (mehr als andere Behörden), jedem Hinweis nachzugehen.


----------



## Aka-Aka (14 April 2005)

Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> ...(weil Du den Begriff "Liquiden" erwähnst)...


 Die Liquiden sind ja irgendwie auch Thema dieses threads, nicht wahr? Auch wenn ich das einleitend etwas verschleiert habe 
Aufmerksamen Beobachtern ist das ja auch nicht entgangen:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=100534#100534


> 2002 z.B. war es H.d.V., der nach seinem Ausscheiden bei Aconti, u.A. den kürzlich recht prominent gewordenen "the Killah" J.A. und seinen Partner R.C. angeworben hat, um den deutschen Traffic-Markt fast leer zu kaufen.


Wobei letzterer (RC) wohl noch nicht so ganz das große Thema war... Zumindest nicht hier (in diversen Branchenforen ist das ganz anders, da wird schon mal darüber debattiert, wer von beiden der größere Fiesling ist )
(after the xitcash wars)


----------



## Anonymous (24 April 2005)

Sehr geehrter "Komme in Fireden": Wissen Sie zufällig, warum ich von einer terra-c-Seite zu diesem Dialer geschickt werde?
regtp
(Damit wir wieder an den Anfang des Threads zurück kommen)
Mit liebem Gruß
cj


----------



## cicojaka (24 April 2005)

Ich bin's nochmal... also mal ganz plainly spoken: Steht bei den Acontidialern der Partnerpages/Erowelt tatsächlich neben der Partnerpages AG (R*M*) die e-mail-Adresse eines Herren drin, dem man einst bösen aquadrat-spam aus Berlin vorgeworfen hat?

'ne Aquadrat-mail-Adresse in 'nem aconti-Dialer von 'ner terra-c-Seite des Ex-Admins der Hallbergmooser EBS bei der als Inhaltsanbieter eine Firma genannt ist, die auf der xlx-Domain der Alife steht, die frühers der motiv action gehörte?
Das is ja echt mal ein Ding...


----------



## Anonymous (25 April 2005)

Schaffe ich es, alle Dialeranbieter in einen Beitrag zu kriegen?
Also ich kam ja zum Dialerthema, weil es binnen weniger Tage zwei Betroffene von tscash-Einwahlen gab, die mich um Hilfe gebeten haben. Einmal in-telegence (Internet Clearing / E-at-web) mit einer Mahnung von der icom media AG / Rechtsanwälte AWT München, einmal in-telegence (internet clearing). In dem einen Fall hatte ich die Start-URL des Vorgangs. Die gab ich bei mir ein, mit screenvideo - und fand keinen Dialer. Ach, was wusste ich damals auch schon von "speedchecks"? (das Modemziel war eine Seite der gleichen Firma und - wahrscheinlich als exit - gab es die niederländisch-tschechischen Pornos von cybercash & Co dazu).
Ich fand also, ausgehend von einer panamaischen Seite aus dem Dunstkreis der Pulheimer Medianetproduction, immer nur eine Webcam (cybercash + rk medien verlags gmbh Hamm) (zeitweise auch mal mit aconti-Dialer) und dieses popup mit dieser nervigen sandy...
Die icom in Köln zählte zu ihren Kunden die Medianetproduction in Pulheim und ihre tschechischen Partner, die ihnen laut Handelsregister ebenso gehörten wie die ungarische Filiale. Weitere aktuelle und gewesene Kunden wie "Sun Telecom", Q1, "American Telecom Gibraltar", "e-tainment" usw. lernte ich nach und nach auch kennen...
Die ganze Sache mit den Pulheimern lief dann auch unter securex/Consul-Info, ebenso wie wohl auch die e-at-web des zweiten Falles - womit hier dann auch die icom als Mahnungsersteller verständlich war (im zweiten Fall intervenierte ja dankenswerterweise die Rechtsabteilung der in-telegence bei Intoninet Clearing...) 

Und nun, 18 Monate später, schnüffelt man in alten Seiten der Partnerpages und findet dort einen link zu eben den im Vorposting genannten Konstellationen, liest dort gebannt von aquadrat, aconti, dem GF von Afendis usw. - und sieht...
Sandy!

Ergebnis: Man könnte bis zum jüngsten Gericht schnüffeln und würde doch nichts begreifen... nullo...


----------



## Aka-Aka (26 April 2005)

Noch eine Sandy: Oktober 2003... Das ist fast die Sandy von oben... (1000 statt 1010)
Auf der Seite der BlueGD Inc. mit der Telefonnummer der Pulheimer PP-Vertreiber... Soll ich mal den Hobbyaquaristen D*K* aus Hamburg fragen, ob er nun der Schöpfer von Sandy ist oder warum Sandy aus Pulheim grinste? (Diese Frage ist rhetorisch)

Neuerdings hat die Seite übrigens ein Impressum:


> Strip4*** ist ein Projekt von SecureX
> Sollten Sie Fragen und/oder Anregungen
> haben, so wenden Sie sich einfach an
> [email protected]*.tv
> ...


Das ist offenbar nun wieder eine neue Kombination.
Sandy heisst ja auch schon lange nicht mehr Sandy, aber das ist wieder eine andere Geschichte.... passt dann wieder hier



			
				level*.de schrieb:
			
		

> Das Internet ist der Wachstumsmarkt Nummer #1!
> Gerade in der heutigen Zeit bietet das Internet immer mehr
> Möglichkeiten. Nutzen Sie diesen Markt für Ihre Zukunft. Nutzen
> Sie das Internet um mit erfolgreichen Ideen Geld zu verdienen!





			
				pepper*.de schrieb:
			
		

> Das Internet ist der Wachstumsmarkt Nummer #1!
> Gerade in der heutigen Zeit bietet das Internet immer mehr
> Möglichkeiten. Nutzen Sie diesen Markt für Ihre Zukunft. Nutzen
> Sie das Internet um mit erfolgreichen Ideen Geld zu verdienen!





			
				pepper*.de schrieb:
			
		

> :: Über uns Die Pepper* AG wurde am 01. Juli 2003 als unabhängiger Serviceprovider gegründet.





			
				http://www.pepper*.de/impressum.php?ref=0 schrieb:
			
		

> Pepper * ist ein Projekt von:
> Consul-Info B.V
> 't Rond 72
> 2711 BZ Zoetermeer
> ...


----------



## Aka-Aka (28 Juli 2005)

Komme in Frieden schrieb:
			
		

> 2002 z.B. war es H.d.V., der nach seinem Ausscheiden bei Aconti, u.A. den kürzlich recht prominent gewordenen "the Killah" J.A. und seinen Partner R.C. angeworben hat, um den deutschen Traffic-Markt fast leer zu kaufen.
> 
> Gemeinsam wurde im ganz grossen Stil, ein Autodialer des Herrn Robert K. beworben und bereits damals, als noch keiner sich dem Thema Autodialer richtig angenommen hat, sind monatlich hohe sechsstellige Summen an die Beteiligten geflossen.


Könntest Du hier bitte etwas deutlicher werden? Über PN?
Falls Du Dich nicht anmelden möchtest, kannst Du mir ja verklausuliert eine Kontaktmöglichkeit andeuten. Vielleicht finde ich Dich...

Komme in Frieden wieder!


----------



## Aka-Aka (24 September 2005)

Ich hab's kapiert! Juchuuu!


> They have had servers siezed speciffcally by the German police and interpol have been called in. FBI will probably be involved by end of week.




Danke @ komme in Frieden.
Es hat etwas gedauert


----------



## Aka-Aka (29 September 2005)

E***w**tainment schrieb:
			
		

> A Lifestyle GmbH, D-Mönchengladbach  	 D* V** Hui****


:roll:
:holy:

oooops, ich will hier keine links verstecken:
(linker Rand)(rechter Rand)

Warum kann ich hier keine Dialer mehr verlinken, was hat die BNA denn da wieder gemacht...

naja, dann eben kein link zum Dialer mit der Dialerversionsnummer 29201MCEA 
:bigcry:


----------



## TSCoreNinja (2 Oktober 2005)

Nachdem hier ja Aka über die alten Dialersünden der Partnerpages/Erowelt/Aconti nachgrübelt, sollen hier auch positive Entwicklungen Erwähnung finden.
Es ist doch durchaus positiv zu bewerten, dass die anscheinend einen seriöseren Payment-Anbieter gefunden haben. Aber wusste gar nicht, dass unser Ex-Monopolist als Schmuddelseiten-Payment-Dienstleister auftritt. Und über die Staatsbeteiligung saniert dies gar noch den Bundeshaushalt, da werden sich unsere Politiker freuen.
:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------

